# Ashton Classic Prime Minister Cigar Review - Easy, clean, pleasent smoke!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This longer, thinner cigar needs some time to smoke. Pleasent smell, smooth look prelight. Lit easy, not too hard of a draw considering the lengt...

Read the full review here: Ashton Classic Prime Minister Cigar Review - Easy, clean, pleasent smoke!


----------

